# Ear cleaner?



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Curious what you all have found that seems to work well for cleaning ears. Do you get a product from the Vet - like Oti Clean, or something like that?

I have tried a myriad of ear cleaners (as well as natural and homeopathic-type formulas) and nothing seems to work as well, and not be irritating to the ear tissue as the Oti-stuff.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*This was posted awhile ago: I have been using it recently and it does seem to work...*

The following is a homemade ear cleaner that I first learned about here at this site. I have used it for the past three years, and it has worked wonderfully well. It causes my dogs no discomfort, and keeps their ears perfectly clean. I use it once a month.
There are only three ingredients in it, all of which are very inexpensive and available at the drug store. One bottle of this mixture will cost under $3 and will provide dozens of treatments.

The alcohol is the carrier for the mixture--it dissolves wax and is antiseptic, and evaporates quickly so the ears do not remain wet. Gentian violet is an old-fashioned germ-killer (along the lines of merthiolate, that sort of topical tincture). And boric acid powder--which I think is the key ingredient--adjusts the ph of the ear to make it inhospitable to fungus. This powder doesn't dissolve, it's just suspended in the alcohol, so when the alcohol dries it leaves a very fine dusting of this acidic powder inside the ear canal.



BLUE POWER EAR CLEANER

INGREDIENTS:
16 Oz. bottle of Isopropyl Alcohol (standard 70%)

4 Tablespoons of Boric Acid Powder (drug store item)

16 Drops of Gentian Violet Solution 1% (drug store item)

Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well.

You will need to shake solution every time you use it to disperse the Boric Acid Powder. Purchase a flexible plastic bottle with the opening at the top so that the solution may be gently squeezed out and dispense solution to affected ears. The ideal is a hair-dye bottle available at a pharmacy, Wal-Mart, Target, etc, or a beauty supply store.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I use "vet solutions ear cleaning solution" on my boys ears. He has drop ears so they don't get any ventilation and he requires somewhat frequent ear cleaning. 

I get it at the vets office and have liked it more than the other's I have tried. it is more mild than others I have used and it cleans well without leaving his ears all red and irritated. I used to use a different product at the vet (it was oticlean or OTI-something).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Basu had horrible allergies and so he almost constantly had ear infections. I tried probably 30 different ear cleaners. 

The two I like the best are:

Ark Naturals Ears All Right (Smells like cinammon!) http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Ark-Naturals-Ears-All-Right/121019.aspx

K-9 Ear Solutions Ear Cleaner http://www.k9rawdiet.com/K-9-Ear-Solutions-Ear-Cleaner-Gentian-Violet-Formula-pr-112.html


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I would say ditto for the Purple Potion recipe listed above.

Gentian Violet is an antifungal agent used in hospitals after cutting and tying the umbilical cord and it has been used in the past for yeast infections in humans as well.

The Purple Potion ingredients make it a good choice for a bacterial or yeast infection (caused y allergies to food usually) for the ears.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Thumbs up for the blue power ear treatment.... I buy the K9 Liquid Health already made..... it's cheaper here, just bought 2 bottles.

http://www.vitacost.com/Liquid-Health-K-9-Ear-Solutions


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

AWESOME...thank you all very much!


----------



## shelli563 (Nov 14, 2006)

I use a simple solution of apple cider vinegar & water. Works wonderfully and then I get to tease him that he smells like a salad


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

http://www.liquidhealthinc.com/prodInterior.php?prodID=32


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote: Ark Naturals Ears All Right (Smells like cinammon!)


That's the one I use. also. To me it smells like cloves.







I don't think the dogs are impressed with the smell, but it does work and I am glad this one was recommended to me.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not having any luck finding the gentian violet or boric acid powder. Am I looking in the wrong spot at the drug store?


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Some pharmacies don't have it in stock, but can special order it in. I had to do that for both the boric acid and the Gentian Violet. When I arrived at the pharmacy, the lady at the counter fetched my order and looked at me queerly for the items I was purchasing. She just kind of muttered, "What are you cooking up?" and I just replied, "Ear cleaner for the dog."


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks - I'll ask at the pharmacy counter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I had to order it too, but the boric acid was in the back at a big box store, just not on the regular shelf. Gentian was ordered thru a local pharm. I got two hair color bottles at Sally, and the mixture filled both bottles to the brim, I had to mix it in a glass measuring cup, then pour into bottles. Still have enough boric and gentian left over to last for my dogs lifetime, may they live long!!


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

So much easier to order the K-9 Ear Solutions.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I have yet to finish the first 16oz of ear cleaner that I have made as my dog doesn't get ear infections any more and I use it as a preventative if he has gone swimming or taken a bath.

I also have lots of Gentian Violet and boric acid to last a lifetime.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Blue powder ear cleaner/topical ointment?*



> Originally Posted By: tintallieI would say ditto for the Purple Potion recipe listed above.
> 
> Gentian Violet is an antifungal agent used in hospitals after cutting and tying the umbilical cord and it has been used in the past for yeast infections in humans as well.
> 
> The Purple Potion ingredients make it a good choice for a bacterial or yeast infection (caused by allergies to food usually) for the ears.


 Opinions on swabbing the purple potion between the pads on a dog who chews her feet, a topical treatment?? She has also been licking/chewing her private area as well. Probably seasonal allergies, don't want to do steroid shots or any drugs if possible to relieve the itchies


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Blue powder ear cleaner/topical ointment?*

onyx'girl,

Great question? I'd like to know the answer to that too. Thor is constantly licking toes and tummy area. I know he has a ton of allergies and never know what to do to help. Pumping Benedryl down his throat when it gets too bad doesn't please me and I'd like a better solution.


----------



## JakeN (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Blue powder ear cleaner/topical ointment?*

I personally have used the purple solution on the ears only, but using it on the itchy exterior body might be interesting. I actually have used the Bragg's apple vinegar and water to spray on my dogs foot before and I think it does relieve it a little bit. Boric acid are usually made for feet so try to go to where they store stuff for athlete foot you should find it. My local CVS didn't carry Boric acid but the Rite-Aid did.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Blue powder ear cleaner/topical ointment?*

Well...I guess Onyx will be the guinea pig for this, I'll let you know what happens. I think I'll swab once a day, in the evening when she is settled and relaxed. I can just see blue footprints all over the place if I do it in the am.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Blue powder ear cleaner/topical ointment?*

So how has guinea pig Onyx fared with the Purple Potion on her paws?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Blue powder ear cleaner/topical ointment?*

Because of the dye, I decided not to do it! She won't stay still long enough for it to dry. I used a tea tree oil anit-itch spray instead. I am wondering if the blue would be to drying on her pads, though and this time of year they need all the extra moisture to prevent cracking.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Blue powder ear cleaner/topical ointment?*

Be careful with tea tree oil as high amounts can be toxic to dogs.

I have empathy for Onyx though, I have eczema and I itch like crazy on my neck, waist, elbows and hands.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Blue powder ear cleaner/topical ointment?*

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=920564&page=7#Post920564
This thread may be of help, the Gene's vitamin e cream was recommended. My daughter has eczema outbreaks too, and she is miserable! I just picked up some Gene's at Sams club last weekend, we'll see if it helps.


----------

